# L.A.C 192 co2 engender ?



## benjamin (9 Apr 2012)

morning all ! iv been looking at difrent types of geting co2 into my tank for a setup im looking to get underway soon .im trying to find the most cost efective way to.
now im all new to this and apart from the liquid co2 / pressurised CO2 /yeast-based CO2
but looking on ebay i found this  :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CO2-SYSTEMS-A ... 56478dda1d

but i cant find out much about it ? can anyone shead some light on it for me ..ie costs/and any pros or cons ? :? 
thanks 
ben .


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Apr 2012)

save your money, been a few threads on here about these types of 'gadgets' all being negative.


----------



## benjamin (9 Apr 2012)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## rolexbene (9 Apr 2012)

Your best bet is liquid carbon or get yourself a cheap pressurised CO2 setup, I bought a CO2 Fire extinguisher from ebay for £10 for local pick up in my area, and  a TMC V2 regulator for £25 from ebay, so for around £35 I have a good setup that will last me a while and should be able to get the FE refilled easily for a few £, I would recommend doing some bargain hunting on ebay. you can also use http://www.cheap-bargains.co.uk/ to sniff out good cheap items like FE in your local area just try and refine the search a little more with the filters or adding keywords.


----------

